# Suche Gästepass für Diablo 3



## Soba (22. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich auch über einen Gästepass freuen. 
Um zu sehen ob es noch auf meinem älteren PC läuft. Der könnte grad noch so reichen ^^

THX im Vorraus


----------

